
A Modest Proposal for Facebook: End Facebook Live - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90323717/a-modest-proposal-for-facebook-end-live-streaming
======
zimpenfish
If you're going to make a reasonably out-there suggestion like this, perhaps
don't use "A Modest Proposal" because it gives your suggestion a certain
context you may not want...

~~~
lostlogin
Revealing my ignorance here, are you seeing a reference to “A Modest Proposal
For preventing the Children of Poor People From being a Burthen to Their
Parents or Country, and For making them Beneficial to the Publick” by (pen
name) Jonathan Swift?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Modest_Proposal)

~~~
saghm
I definitely interpreted the title in that way; it was somewhat confusing for
me, as at first I assumed that the article was going to be satire (or at least
a strawman) based on that

